# Saving for college? Account in Switzerland.



## Printer (12 Dec 2011)

I am hoping to do a Masters next year and BEFORE the budget I would have been entitled to a maintenance grant and have my fees paid. Now, AFTER the budget both of these have been completely abolished so I have to find approximately €7000 for fees and another €5000 or so for living costs.

I am working at the moment and hope to be working right up until September. I also do some work in Switzerland 2-3 times per year so I have an account in Switzerland.

*What is my best option for savings both in the short term and in the long term?*

Is there a regular savings account that will deliver some decent interest for me even if I am only saving for 9-10 months?

Should I put money from weekly wage into my Swiss account and let it accumulate there?

Should I save in the credit union? or state savings? or prize bonds?

Any advice at all would be great. I'll be aiming to put approximately €170 away per week starting after Christmas. Maybe more if I can afford it.

Thanks


----------



## Lightning (13 Dec 2011)

Printer said:


> *What is my best option for savings both in the short term and in the long term?*



Have you read the 3 best buy threads? There is a lot of information there. 



Printer said:


> Is there a regular savings account that will deliver some decent interest for me even if I am only saving for 9-10 months?



Yes, 4% with PTSB online. 



Printer said:


> Should I put money from weekly wage into my Swiss account and let it accumulate there?



Most Swiss accounts pay around zero percent. You take on CHF/EUR FX risk. 



Printer said:


> Should I save in the credit union?



You will get a low return from a credit union.


----------

